# 14.1..2011: Neues vom DAV: Empfinden Fische Schmerz?



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*14.1..2011: Neues vom DAV​*
*Empfinden Fische Schmerz? *Immer noch dauern die Diskussionen um diese Frage an. Das Empfinden von Schmerzen und Leiden bei Fischen konnte aber bisher keineswegs belegt werden. Selbstverständlich hat sich der Deutsche Anglerverband (DAV) schon vor langer Zeit der Frage angenommen und ist darauf in seinen Publikationen eingegangen. Die Eigenschaften von Fischen und Menschen gleichzusetzen wäre jedenfalls unwissenschaftlich und falsch! Für Links zu den Hintergründen klicken Sie auf
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=260&Itemid=271


----------



## ohneLizenz (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: 14.1..2011: Neues vom DAV: Empfinden Fische Schmerz?*

moin,

=> fuer mich ist entscheident daß schmerzempfinden nicht ausgeschloßen ist !!


----------



## ivo (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: 14.1..2011: Neues vom DAV: Empfinden Fische Schmerz?*

Dann geh in Zukunft murmeln. Die sind garantiert ohne schmerzen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: 14.1..2011: Neues vom DAV: Empfinden Fische Schmerz?*

Lobenswert, dass ein Verband ein so " heißes Eisen " anfasst. #6


----------



## ohneLizenz (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: 14.1..2011: Neues vom DAV: Empfinden Fische Schmerz?*



ivo schrieb:


> Dann geh in Zukunft murmeln. Die sind garantiert ohne schmerzen.



=> bist ja ein tolle hecht
=> tierquälen eingeschloßen
=> klasse charakter den du hast
=> leuten wie dir gehört der umgang mit tieren verboten


----------



## ivo (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: 14.1..2011: Neues vom DAV: Empfinden Fische Schmerz?*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> => bist ja ein tolle hecht
> => tierquälen eingeschloßen
> => klasse charakter den du hast
> => leuten wie dir gehört der umgang mit tieren verboten




Und ich würd dir empfehlen, nichts zu unterstellen was du weder beweisen kannst noch in irgendeiner Form gesagt wurde.


Wenn dir der Umgang mit Tieren nicht passt musst du dir halt was anderes suchen. Murmeln sind garantiert empfindungsfrei (bis PETA was anderes behauptet).



Im übrigen ist Angeln für mich Sport, kein Schlachtfest!


----------



## lonesome (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: 14.1..2011: Neues vom DAV: Empfinden Fische Schmerz?*

Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast


----------



## Florian1980 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: 14.1..2011: Neues vom DAV: Empfinden Fische Schmerz?*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> => fuer mich ist entscheident daß schmerzempfinden nicht ausgeschloßen ist !!



Ich denke mal, dass diese Aussage falsch aufgefasst wurde. Bevor ich Internetangler wurde, hätt ich nie gedacht, dass Fische KEINE Schmerzen empfinden. (Und dass sie es nicht mögen geangelt zu werden, darüber müssen wir ja wohl nicht streiten...)

Und somit war ein schonender (auch waidgerecht genannter) Umgang mit Fischen schon immer Voraussetzung für mich.


----------



## Stichling78 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 14.1..2011: Neues vom DAV: Empfinden Fische Schmerz?*

Wie Definiert man Schmerz? Das Fische genauso fühlen wie Menschen glaube ich nicht.

Das Sie etwas fühlen, sollte klar sein. 
Also immer mit Respekt Behandeln! Aber auch nicht vermenschlichen.

Das ist meine Meinung.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Kai87 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: 14.1..2011: Neues vom DAV: Empfinden Fische Schmerz?*



Stichling78 schrieb:


> Das Sie etwas fühlen, sollte klar sein.
> Also immer mit Respekt Behandeln! Aber auch nicht vermenschlichen.



Besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können.


----------

